
Efficient Thought-To-Screen Process: My Keyboard Optimization - ahmadster
https://medium.com/@baitalmal/efficient-thought-to-screen-process-my-keyboard-optimization-933836628e8e#.o50h70nfy
======
ajsalminen
DreymaR's extension layers to COLEMAK provide a setup that these as well as
backspace/delete: [https://forum.colemak.com/topic/1438-dreymars-big-bag-of-
key...](https://forum.colemak.com/topic/1438-dreymars-big-bag-of-keyboard-
tricks-linuxxkb-files-included/)

I've been using my own XKB keymap and hotkeys based on Ergoemacs that lets me
use some other Emacs-style shortcuts like "kill-word" everywhere as well. It's
great to be able to have at least somewhat efficient text editing no matter
the program.

------
pwg
Tl-Dr;

Relative newcomer to the world of computers independently re-invents keyboard
mappings that allow similar control as is provided by the 38 year old WordStar
control key combinations for text editing purposes.

What was old is new again....

